# Moving out of the house



## sammalone (Jun 10, 2012)

My wife was just served the divorce complaint on grounds, and asks for a judgement on use of family personal property and as well as distribution.

She is planning to move soon and has already taken some things, such as family pictures. She's packed up her personal items and she is also planning to take shared furniture.

I haven't spoken to my attorney about this, but besides listing and photographing what she's taking, when her friends come over to take the furniture, can I argue that she can't? Can I or should I call the police? Can they stop her?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe they can not stop her. You will have to take it to court and decide what is who's.

When I left my ex, I took my clothes and my daughter. Everything was mine, but left it for the cheating abusive idiot. I asked for 200 for child support and nothing more. He tried his best in lowering the payments. I paid the apartment and bills. I never got a cent back for the deposit, which was 1000. Apparently, he ruined a few things, like drilling a peep hole in the wall and spilled wax on the carpet floor, which he thought was funny. 

I was just happy to be rid of him. I've never hated someone as much as I hated him. In court I was more then fair. I did NOT want his debt. It was enormous! I was the only one with a lawyer. He even maxed my only credit card and took another out in my name. He was responsible for the identity theft, I never pressed charges. I wanted out!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I would consult with an attorney first thing tomorrow morning, if not sooner. A telephone consultation would do you so much good. In most cases, if you were to even leave the attorney a voicemail and tell them about the timeframe of your problem, they normally would respond by phone to you posthaste. In any event, you need to speak with one soon so that they might give you some perspective on what it is that she can and cannot legally do.

Action on your part is most imperative. Get to it!


----------



## sammainlove (Jun 17, 2012)

sammalone said:


> My wife was just served the divorce complaint on grounds, and asks for a judgement on use of family personal property and as well as distribution.
> 
> She is planning to move soon and has already taken some things, such as family pictures. She's packed up her personal items and she is also planning to take shared furniture.
> 
> I haven't spoken to my attorney about this, but besides listing and photographing what she's taking, when her friends come over to take the furniture, can I argue that she can't? Can I or should I call the police? Can they stop her?


Did you try to talk to your lawyer? If not, call your lawyer first. He should able to clearly tell what are all yours and what are all not. It should do you a world of good whether to stop friends from taking the furnitures or not. Post here after talking to your lawyer.


----------

